# Abandoned underground facilities or buildings in US



## Firefly (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone know of any in the states? Was looking at some videos last night of some kids squatting underground, seemed cool.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 23, 2012)

This is a very bad idea for reasons of low oxygen, easy mold building etc.
Then any kind of old abandoned tunnels contain usually lots of asbestos fittings around pipes.
You will not live long, trust me.


----------

